# Форум для размышляющих > Творчество >  самоТВОРЕНИЕ: фото

## Dubovyi_Gaai

Совместное творчество с фотографом  sasami на тему суицида.

"Глазами ..."

----------


## stre10k

о, респект, продолжайте...

----------


## Dubovyi_Gaai

Немного психологии..

"Аутоагрессия"

----------


## fucka rolla

первый-треш...
второй-красиво... очень понравилось....

----------


## Dubovyi_Gaai

спасибо

----------


## blooddrakon

Первая не то чтобы треш, но оставляет немного неприятное ощущение, хотя сделанна профессионально, а по поводу второй соглашусь с *fucka rolla*, и вправду красиво.

----------


## fucka rolla

раз уж начали делится красотой и трешем, то смею выложить ссылку   
http://www.davidho.com/gallery/perso..._personal.html

----------


## Dubovyi_Gaai

в продолжение серии

"Глазами..."

----------


## Blackwinged

Первые две не открываются. Загрузите на какой-нибудь imageshack...

----------


## stre10k

О последняя больше всех нравится пока. Супер

----------


## Blackwinged



----------


## stre10k

с колесами пока круче, с ванной на втором, с табуреткой на третьем, с ниткой на четвертом. имхо

только это получается самоубийца-левша?

----------


## Blackwinged

> с колесами пока круче, с ванной на втором, с табуреткой на третьем, с ниткой на четвертом.


 А ты у нас истина в последней инстанции, и к твоему мнению о этих фотках все тут прислушиваться должны?



> самоубийца-левша?


 Я - левша, но резал на левой.

Кстати, скажет мне кто-нибудь, какое отношение имеют эти фото к само-творению?

----------


## Dubovyi_Gaai

Эти фото имеют отношение к самотворению, потому что творились совмесно со мной, sasami - это 2 человека, 1 - фотограф(более известный опять таки под ником sasami), 2 - модель и в большинстве случаев "идеолог" (то есть я, Дубовый Гаайъ), это наш творческий союз, поэтому я имею все права выставлять эти фото под своим ником, оставляя копирайт sasami. Поэтому, возможно ли сделать так, чтобы выставлял их здесь только человек имеющий к ним отношение? ведь это самотворение)

----------


## Blackwinged

Дубовый Гаайъ? Тот самый?

----------


## Dubovyi_Gaai

Blackwinged - мне нравится эта группа, поэтому и взяла такой ник..да и о никах ли речь..надеюсь у вас не осталось сомнений насчет самотворения?

----------


## 7ГодПоВрачам

Да красиво.

*Dubovyi_Gaai* нескромный вопрос каким аппаратом фотографировали?

----------


## Dubovyi_Gaai

спасибо, фотоаппарат - любительская зеркалка -цифра, canon350, да я думаю это не главное)

----------


## Dubovyi_Gaai

о родном

"86 баллов по шкале депрессии Бека"

----------


## stre10k

а че на всех фотках копирайты '06 ? я думал в щас снимаете... 
Выше фотка имхо не очень, хотя задумка интересная

----------


## Dubovyi_Gaai

и тогда снимали, и сейчас снимаем, но реже, далеко друг от друга..моя любимая фотография

----------


## Dubovyi_Gaai

"Психоз"

----------


## тень_мечты

первая фотка оч нравицо. интересно, как снимали?

----------


## Dubovyi_Gaai

Самое интересное, что снималось так, как и видется

----------


## Dubovyi_Gaai

"Счастье"

----------


## stre10k

крови хочу

----------


## Dubovyi_Gaai

Вправляем мозги

"Оперативная психиатрия"

----------


## Pain

А здесь можно выкладывать только фото сделанные собственноручно? Мне очень нравится Herr Buchta могу его фото выложить... Если не в тему сорри за оффтоп....

----------


## stre10k

лучше ссылку дай - мы посмотрим

----------


## Pain

Herr Buchta  http://www.herrbuchta.com/

----------


## Rajtaro

спасибо, спасибо, спасибо. это прекрасно, это волшебное искусство

----------


## Dubovyi_Gaai

"Игра"

----------


## Ыгла

Отличная тема для любителей попить чая . Вот только адекватных фото по данной теме я не увидел ? Плак , плак ... Если кто-то считает данное сообщение флудом , прошу дать " - " ( не банить! )

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

> Совместное творчество с фотографом  sasami на тему суицида.
> 
> "Глазами ..."


 приколько) случайно наткнулся на фотку, которая у меня на аватарках некоторых стоит) а ещё я знаком с авторшей этого фото. это было 22-го июля 2007-го, была одна из сходок форума. недалеко от арбата где-то, рядом памятник был. тогда была aska, agains, cindy, чел какой-то задвигающий про сопромат, taggart (повесился), его друг, blooddrakon и вроде ещё кто-то. в последние год/другой я половину видел, встречаемся время от времени. крайняя встреча была в мае. что-то ностальгия нахлынула...

----------

